# derby day 2017



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well looks who is running.....
5th Race - Churchill Downs - Saturday, May 6th, 2017
12	J S Bach (FL)	15/1	Luis Saez	123	5 G

this is not the kentucky derby thats later r 12, 20 horses. i have not caped it yet but [video]http://www.xbtv.com/video/crown/triple-crown-xpress-minute-jeff-siegel-and-aaron-vercruysse-give-their-rapid-kentucky-derby-selections-following-the-post-draw/[/video]


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*" As usual, whoever dumps the biggest load in the paddock, wins."*


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Vaneyes said:


> *" As usual, whoever dumps the biggest load in the paddock, wins."*


only in dog racing!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok my 3 selections 18	GORMLEY	
14	CLASSIC EMPIRE
17	IRISH WAR CRY
bet at your own risk


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*ALWAYS DREAMING* 9 - 2


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i could not have been more wrong in my picks. i was not even close on the 2nd 3rd 4th finishers. had 5 ALWAYS DREAMING on top with 5 other picks but none came close never even considered LOOKING AT LEE or BATTLE OF MIDWAY. LOOKING AT LEE had the "dead" post of #1 and finished 2nd check these prices out. for a favorite to win and pay $11.40
5
Always Dreaming John R. Velazquez	11.40 7.20 5.80
1
Lookin At Lee Corey J. Lanerie 26.60 15.20
11
Battle of Midway	Flavien Prat 20.80
$2 Exacta	5-1	336.20
$2 Trifecta	5-1-11	16,594.40<---------------------


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know much about American racing but this is a 3yo race (early in the season?). In my experience (somewhat out of date) 3yo Classics are very difficult to predict.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't know much about American racing but this is a 3yo race (early in the season?). In my experience (somewhat out of date) 3yo Classics are very difficult to predict.


yes this is the first major race for three yo. the kentucky derby is like a invitational as the entries have raced all over the us or/and world. each one finished in top 3-4th or won. some races are Florida [email protected] gulfstream, santa anita derby in Ca. generally the payouts are not this great year to year.
next race is the Preakness at pimlico race course then the belmont in NY. these races take place over a 5 week period which is hard on any horse especially 3 yo. then some time off til the Haskell in july at NJ then 2 at saratoga the jim dandy and the travers that is called the "mid summer derby"


----------

